# 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz



## Sinchin (9. Oktober 2015)

*3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe, dass mir hier geholfen werden kann:

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich meine alte CPU samt Board und RAM in Rente geschickt und habe mir dafür einen 6700er Skylake gekauft. Zusammen mit dem Z170A Gaming M7 Mainboard von MSI und zwei 8GB RAM HyperX-Riegeln von Kingston. Beide sind 3000Mhz getaktet, werden im Bios aber nur mit 2133Mhz angezeigt. Jetzt hab ich schon einiges über diverse Spannungseinstellungen gelesen und hab es auch schon mit dem XMP-Profil versucht, damit kommt der Rechner aber nicht weit, sondern stellt auf die alten Einstellungen zurück. Ich hab leider absolut keine Ahnung, wie und wo ich die Spannungen umstellen kann und mir ist auch nicht ganz geheuer, mich unbedarft an die Stromeinstellungen im Bios zu wagen. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

Welche UEFI(BIOS)Version hat dein Board bezüglich(Improved memory compatibility)?´Die aktuellste ist UEFI Version 1.6,wenn noch nicht geflasht hast dann würde ich es nachholen.
Rams mit 3000Mhz Frequenz ob jetzt manuell im UEFI eingestellt oder automatisch per XMP-Prolfil angewählt benötigt 1,35 Volt Spannung.Haste auch nach dem du XMP-Profil(Frequenz)angewählt hattest
beim verlassen des UEFI,s die Einstellungen mit Speichern und übernehmen bestätigt?Den manchmal vergiss man es so banale sachen.Wenn XMP-Profil im UEFI nicht übernehmen sollte kann man auch manuell einstellen
(nur für erfahrene Leute,auf eigene gefahr!).Allerdings wäre es hilfreich zu wissen welche Latenzen/Spannung und Comand Rate bei entsprechender Frequenz es hat?Das kannste mit dem aktuellen Tool CPU-Z auslesen und
ein paar Sqreensshoot hier rein posten.

grüße Brex


----------



## FaySmash (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

hab bis auf das board (ASRock Extreme 4) die gleiche Hardware. bei mir lief der ram auch standardmäßig nur auf 2133mhz, da die skylake Architektur offiziell keine höheren taktraten unterstützt. habe dann per XMP Profil die Frequenz auf 3000mhz@1,45V erhöht, dann ist aber Windows nicht mehr gebootet. danach hab ich die Taktrate auf 2800mhz@1,45V gesenket, dann ist Windows aber oft eingefrohren oderist mit bluescreen abgestürtzt. momentan lass ich die ram auf 2400mhz@1,35V laufen, ohne Probleme. allerdings ist sowieso egal, der ram ist mit 2133mhz genauso schnell wie mit 2400/3000mhz  brauch mit höheren Frequenzen nur mehr Strom, wird heißer und geht schneller kaputt   also entweder auch so auf ca 2400mhz einstellen oder auf 2133mhz lassen würd ich sagen :p


----------



## Sinchin (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

Hi Brex!

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe das Bios direkt nach Einbau des Boards auf 1.6 geupdated und gestern Abend das Update auf 1.7 durchgeführt, da ich gehofft hatte, dass dadurch das Problem behoben wird. Dem war leider nicht so. Nach einstellen des XMP-Profils hatte ich gespeichert, da nach direktem Neustart der Rechner nicht mehr bis ins Windows hochfahren wollte und auf die Standardeinstellungen zurückgesetzt werden mussten. Hab den SPD-Reiter einer meiner 2 Riegel mal hinzugefügt, der zweite RAM-Riegel ist in Slot 4 untergebracht und erzielt die gleichen Werte.


----------



## Sinchin (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

Hi Faysmash,

aber braucht RAM nicht die gleiche Menge Strom, wenn du ihn bei 2400Mhz@1,35V oder bei 3000Mhz@1,35V laufen läßt? Und meine Riegel sind ja auch als 3000er deklariert, somit hoffe ich doch inständig, dass die Halbwertzeit durch ändern der Spannungen nicht reduziert wird, oder liege ich da total falsch? Lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren.

MfG

Sinchin


----------



## DARPA (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

Mit den HyperX scheint es im Moment noch einige Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf Z170 zu geben. Hab in letzter Zeit öfter davon gelesen, dass die über 2666 MHz rumzicken.


----------



## Sinchin (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

Hi DARPA,

du empfiehlst also einfach noch ein paar Wochen zu schauen und auf BIOS-Updates zu warten?


----------



## DARPA (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

Tja, das wird niemand beantworten können, ob zukünftige Updates dir helfen werden.
Entweder du findest dich jetzt damit ab oder tauscht den RAM wieder um.

Vllt hilft es ja, die Timings zu lockern.


----------



## Skycrumb (4. September 2016)

*AW: 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

Ich weiß vllt blöde frage, aber ist es ein 6700 oder ein 6700k ? 

Edit: erst nach dem schreiben gesehen das es schon ein jahr alt ist oO wer verlinkt denn sowas? Wurde von "DDR4-RAM: Lohnt sich ein hoher Takt für Anwendungen? Leserbrief der Woche" durch ein link hier hin geleitet...


----------



## TomatenKenny (4. September 2016)

*AW: 3000er RAM läuft nur mit 2133 MHz*

ops...


----------

